# Touareg V8, 4.2L Chip = 325 HP



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

Since there is a thread for V6 chips, here's a link to a V8 Chip ...

http://mattegel.com/oscomm/pro...2L_V8








http://www.chip-tuning.com/


_Modified by SlotCAR at 5:18 AM 1-13-2004_


----------



## gotapex (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Touareg V8, 4.2L Chip = 325 HP (SlotCAR)*

Hmm, interesting. Not too-too expensive for the power. Is it a plug in, or do you have to solder it? Any idea?


----------



## Doctor Grim (Oct 13, 2003)

I don't think it's worth $400 for 15 horses. I bought a DINAN engine chip for my E36 for $150. A little bit of diff (you have to pay real attention to notice it). Then paid another $150 for a transmission chip (not more diff from stock) but still wasn't satisfied. The next thing you know, I got new Schnitzer exhaust, manifolds, headers...etc, and no turning back until I ended up with a 265 hp E36 (vs 190 stock) and close to $20K less in my bank account.........But at least I got something faster than the E36 M3. Hm.....maybe the Cayenne should be my next target.....











_Modified by Doctor Grim at 1:35 AM 1-13-2004_


----------



## henry14 (Nov 8, 2003)

How do you install one of these?


----------



## donaldvanw (May 5, 2003)

*Re: Touareg V8, 4.2L Chip = 325 HP (Doctor Grim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doctor Grim* »_I don't think it's worth $400 for 15 horses. I bought a DINAN engine chip for my E36 for $150. A little bit of diff (you have to pay real attention to notice it). Then paid another $150 for a transmission chip (not more diff from stock) but still wasn't satisfied. The next thing you know, I got new Schnitzer exhaust, manifolds, headers...etc, and no turning back until I ended up with a 265 hp E36 (vs 190 stock) and close to $20K less in my bank account.........But at least I got something faster than the E36 M3. Hm.....maybe the Cayenne should be my next target.....








Touareg-- $400. for 15hp=$26.66 per hp= not worth it
M3 -- $20,000 for 75hp= $266.66 per hp= worth it??
That having been said, I have chipped several cars including an E36 M3 and several Porsches, and have found that the chip alone does not produce noticeable results-- you really have to go the entire deal ala Dr. Grim.
_Modified by Doctor Grim at 1:35 AM 1-13-2004_


----------



## AWM3 (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: Touareg V8, 4.2L Chip = 325 HP (SlotCAR)*

On the Wetterauer.de website this chip sells for 599 Euros or approx. $760 Are they really selling the true chip? How easy is installation? Has anyone here tried chipping their Touareg? I am very interested.
Andreas
Silver/Anthracite
V8, PPS, Winter, 4-zone climate, Rear Diff, 19"


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Touareg V8, 4.2L Chip = 325 HP (SlotCAR)*

This torque curve does not look as a standard V8 Touareg curve: http://web.ics.purdue.edu/~lei...t.jpg 
Notice the differences in the 3,000-4,000 RPM range. 


_Modified by ****us at 11:13 AM 1-13-2004_


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Touareg V8, 4.2L Chip = 325 HP (Doctor Grim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doctor Grim* »_I don't think it's worth $400 for 15 horses._Modified by Doctor Grim at 1:35 AM 1-13-2004_

Yeah, it's a few bucks, but when you think about adding an intake mod $200 range, and getting 2-4HP, or adding a Cat Back for $200+ and getting 4-6HP, it's not that bad.
I don't know much about the company, but the VR6'ers in the VW forum buy these quite regularly ...


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Touareg V8, 4.2L Chip = 325 HP (gotapex)*

This is the response from the company regarding upgrading the chip:
_You have to pull out two computers from the car and overnight them to me and they will get programmed and sent back to you. This all happens within three days once I have access to a programmer. 
Right now it has to be shipped to Germany to get programmed which takes 10 days to 2 weeks. 

I should have access to the programmer to have it turned around in one day by the end of the month. 

Technically this voids the warranty. But if you never have anything wrong where the dealer has to check the program in the computer then you will be alright. This would be very rare.

Let me know if you have any more questions.
Thanks
Steve
_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Touareg V8, 4.2L Chip = 325 HP (bravocharlie)*

Yes, it would be very rare for anything to go wrong with the car.


----------



## donaldvanw (May 5, 2003)

*Re: Touareg V8, 4.2L Chip = 325 HP (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Yes, it would be very rare for anything to go wrong with the car.









....., especially the computer!! Keep an eye out in the classifieds for an auto performance chip company looking to pay minimum wage for an inexperienced programmer.


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: Touareg V8, 4.2L Chip = 325 HP (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_Technically this voids the warranty. But if you never have anything wrong where the dealer has to check the program in the computer then you will be alright. This would be very rare. 


All I needed to hear. Not too mention your terrible 15 mpg will sink to about 12 mpg.


----------



## trebien (Jan 8, 2003)

Chips work well on forcefed cars, becasue it is fairly easy just to turn up the boost.
For regular induction vehicles, chips don't do much at all in most applications, or very little. They can change the timing a little and fuel delivery, but that's about it.
Usually, not worth it.


----------



## rlperry13 (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: (trebien)*

Seeing that curve for the first time, I thought it was too good to be true. Not the improvement from the chip, but the baseline torque curve for our engine. Most torque curves are not that flat. The graph ****us provides seems much more realistic. Does anyone know where that second curve comes from? Is it available?
Thanks,


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (rlperry13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rlperry13* »_Seeing that curve for the first time, I thought it was too good to be true. Not the improvement from the chip, but the baseline torque curve for our engine. Most torque curves are not that flat. The graph ****us provides seems much more realistic. Does anyone know where that second curve comes from? Is it available?
Thanks,

The second curve is in one of the pdf tech manuals. Here is the VR6:


----------



## Strap (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (trebien)*

I understand that turbos get better chip results, but since this same engine produces 335 horses in the new A8 and the Phaeten, and 340 horses in the new S4 why can't you get the same kind of output with a chip in the Treg.


----------



## Chio-4 (Jan 20, 2004)

I think that there is more to it than just adding the chip to get that power! Hell I would love it is the chip gave me 340hp and better gas MPG


----------

